
U.K. To Use Drones to Deliver Covid-19 Tests to Scottish Islands - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-09/u-k-to-use-drones-to-deliver-covid-19-tests-to-scottish-islands
======
mytailorisrich
The UK (obviously Scotland in particular) has many populated islands that are
not far from one another but that nonetheless require a helicopter or boat
trip to reach.

Drones could be extremely useful for urgent deliveries and I think there are
several trials under way. I remember one to delivery medical supplies to the
Isle of Wight (140k inhabitants only 1.2 miles from Great Britain) a few weeks
ago. Could probably have a drone fly straight from Portsmouth in a matter of
minutes in that case.

